# The New Guy



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

The new fella (Maverick...? MacGyver...? Hmm...) decided to leave his new scary cage so I took the opportunity to take some pics. The pics arent the best and some might be sideways since I took them on my tablet. 
He ate a few seeds from my hand but was mostly picking out sunflower seeds. :doh: lol! Junkie... :yellowpied:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

You might be able to see the slightly crooked toe in the first pic.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

He is so cute! Glad you got him.  

I like Maverick.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is adorable, he looks like he is actually a pearl pied, he looks like he's got some faded pearls in his wings. hard to tell but more likely he was a visual pearl.

he is adapting fairly well.

my birds get sunflower seeds. i give them 4 sunflower seeds each a day. but i buy a budgie mix and buy human grade unsalted raw sunflower seeds and keep them separated. i put the sunflower seeds in each day by hand lol. sunflower seeds are a good source of some nutrients, so i make sure i have them in moderation in my birds' diets 

http://www.justcockatiels.net/sunflower-seeds.html


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Meanney!  I didn't know that; he really seems to like them xD. 

I thought I saw ghost pearls too, but wasn't sure. I can take more pics of his back later when he wakes up! He's sleeping on top of the cage, still wary of going in.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

actually to tell if he is a pearl or split pearl you would need to check his tail feathers too. can you get a photo later of under his tail? 


a lot of people dont realize that sunflower is good, but as with all things, in moderation. too much of a good thing can be bad, you know? sunflowers ARE fattening, but if given in moderation, they are beneficial


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh sure!  

Thanks for letting me know! So sunflower seeds are sort of like something special in their daily diet?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have them as a part of their daily diet, yes. i personally believe they should not be removed from the diet, but should be given in moderation to prevent picky eaters (if dally had her way, that's all she would eat!) and to prevent obesity. so i give 4 a day per bird. but that's me.

the best seed mix will have a lower sunflower ratio


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay! ^-^ Thanks again! 


Just thought I'd share this here. Apparently, this is what Lady thinks of the new addition.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

He looks right at home there!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

He's so adorable! He's going to be beautiful when he grows those white flight feathers back in! 

Lady looks dejected. Poor girl. She needs a new toy.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I know! She was giving me the saddest face this morning! She got a new ball for her birthday but I may pick up something soft she can cuddle today. Thank goodness for those PetSmart clearances! Lol. 
She crawled in my bed last night with her teddy bear.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He is quite a handsome boy. He looks happy there on your hand!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, he is so handsome, and poor Lady, what a sad look, LOL. Although I am sure she is just as spoiled, hehe.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's so goodlooking - i love how patchy pied ones look  Bjorn loves sunflower seeds! there's only a few in his mix but he makes sure to eat them first. Ollie won't go near them - she's a millet girl..

oh! and i think Maverick


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Maverick is adorable I love his mutation and it looks so comforting when he sits on your hand
And Dixey is just too precious


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

I picked up the budgie sized ZuPreem pellets, a toy for Lady (my baby forgives me!), and a toy like the one the tiel had in his old cage while i was at petsmart this afternoon. :3


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Look at those wings!!! So buff! xD


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, Meanney. I got some pics but I can get some better ones tomorrow if these aren't good enough.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It looks like a male because his tail feathers aren't barred!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh he's definitely a male!  Casey needed some pics so she could tell me if he's a pearl pied.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh sorry :blush:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, it's okay. ^.^


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is just split pearl, but what a dark black! his tail feathers are quite dark. 

i think he'd be very happy to have a familiar toy from his old home 

i just cant believe how relaxed he is in a new home, you got lucky 

how is he eating?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! ^-^

So far, he's eaten some millet and I saw him digging into his seed bowl a little while ago. He eyed the pellets but hasnt tried them yet. 

Lol, he sure does preen a lot! Handsome little devil. :3


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

preening is a sign he is comfortable. if he's eating and preening, you got yourself a pretty bomb-proof bird


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

What vain little guy...making himself all pretty to impress his new lady friend! hehe.

The ghost pearls are really pretty, Juju has them too.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

He stepped up for me today!!!!!!!! OMG, I'm so excited! It was totally unexpected! I was giving him a sunflower seed and crawled up on my hand!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

He stepped up?! Wow! He's going to be ultra special! It was love at first glance when you found his pic on the Internet. It was bound to work out well. Congrats! You'll be teaching him tricks in no time at all!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

It looks like you have a real good natured smart guy
He already likes you

have you picked a name yet?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you! ^_^ I love him to death already.  
I'm still thinking. I want something special for him...and I really, really like Maverick! XD


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I think we all like Maverick, and it's not a common name you see all the time. I'd name him that unless something else just pops into your head that better suits him in the next few days (that sometimes happens as you get to know an animal). I'm tickled he turned out to be so brave and good natured. You lucked out!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Maverick it is then! ^-^ I still haven't gotten over the excitement of getting him. He's so precious, I may just be cute-ed to death! XD


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is adorable! I'm so glad you were able to get him. And I like the name.


----------

